# Considering a x320



## RiscIt (Apr 18, 2017)

Howdy All,

(This is cross posted on another tractor forum site. My apologies if you are a member there as well)

I've never owned a John Deere (never had a budget for it) and therefore know little about the different models, longevity, and what I might want to watch out for. I have been doing a lot of research however, and I've narrowed our next purchase to what I think might be a good fit for our needs so I'm strongly considering a x320 with 212 hours, 48" deck, 44" blower, chains & suitcase weights. Photos attached. The snow pic is from the owner, the others from myself. (Sorry they are so blurry. Think my phone camera is mangled. No deck pics... It was off in a garage and I forgot to take any.)

I drove over to check it out today and it seems to run well. The owner asserts that he changed the oil and filters every spring and fall when changing over the deck/blower. He appears to be a responsible guy who takes care of things so I'm inclined to believe him.

There is the obligatory cracked seat, and the very front of the hood/grill is cracked as well. Looks like it was opened and tried to occupy the same space as the blower mount (same thing happened to myself with a Craftsman DLT2000 and Agrifab snow thrower). Otherwise it looks to be in good shape. It was stored under a tarp this past winter but started up without issue this Spring (his new kubota got the spot in the garage).

He also has the frame for the vinyl/plastic weather cab but says the actual material is torn and ruined.

He is asking $4250 which I have been told is a bit high, and that $3400-$3500 would be more appropriate (which may vary by region. I'm in Maine.). Is there any consensus on this? I regard this group as a sort of panel-of-experts in this regard. I do not wish to offend the owner, but don't want to pay what seems to be almost the price of a new rig (I priced out a new similar x350 setup for just $750 more) and really, the $4250 asked is out of our price range anyway. He says he paid around $7000 for it new a few years ago (I think he mentioned 4 years ago...).

So I guess my questions are:
What would be a fair price for this?
Can the fabric/vinyl for the cab be purchased separately? I can't find a part number.
Is there a bagging system for the x320 w/48" deck other than the powerflow? I can't seem to find one on the JD site.
Is there anything else about the x320 I should be aware of before making an offer?

Many thanks in advance. I'd love to make an offer this weekend if I'm not missing any red flags...

Peace,
Phil


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy RiscIt,

If you will visit tractorhouse.com on the internet, you will find they have 214 each X320's for sale by dealers and prices vary widely. As low as $900 to as high as $4000 for the machine without the snowblower, suitcase weights, and chains. 

It really comes down to what you think, and to what you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## RiscIt (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks sixbales


----------

